# New Front Hitch



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Last week I added a 2" front hitch receiver to my F250 SD Truck. Here are some pictures:




























Now I just need to find some kind of gasket to stop the license plate from rattling. Any thoughts?

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Wrap the license plate bracket (the part the inserts into the receiver) with an old intertube from a bicycle. If you have a tube large enough in diameter, your can slip it over the bracket, and poke holes for the pin. Otherwise, wrap it around and glue it with some type of rubber cement or equivalent (glue the tube ends together, not gluing the tube to the bracket).

I hope this makes some sort of sense....


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

What about cutting up an old garden hose and making 'washers'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That looks GREAT. Did you buy or build that hitch?

I'm thinking of adding one to my F-350 SD TV as well.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That looks GREAT. Did you buy or build that hitch?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one to my F-350 SD TV as well.


I purchased the hitch from a truck accessory store. The total cost installed was $290.

Also thanks for the tips to stop the rattling.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> That looks GREAT. Did you buy or build that hitch?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one to my F-350 SD TV as well.


I purchased the hitch from a truck accessory store. The total cost installed was $290.

Also thanks for the tips to stop the rattling.

Steve
[/quote]

Sorry to bug you...but do you have a model number for that hitch? It seems perfect!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to bug you...but do you have a model number for that hitch? *It seems perfect!*


Ill second that !

Looks great and ill bet it will come in handy !! Are you putting a bike rack up there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Sorry to bug you...but do you have a model number for that hitch? *It seems perfect!*


Ill second that !

Looks great and ill bet it will come in handy !! Are you putting a bike rack up there?
[/quote]

My thinking is when my youngest grows out of his 50cc motorcycle, the bed of my truck will be FULL. I'll add one motorcycle to the front of the truck.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That looks GREAT. Did you buy or build that hitch?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one to my F-350 SD TV as well.


I purchased the hitch from a truck accessory store. The total cost installed was $290.

Also thanks for the tips to stop the rattling.

Steve
[/quote]

Sorry to bug you...but do you have a model number for that hitch? It seems perfect!
[/quote]

It's a draw-tite front hitch. I have a 2006 F250 SD and the model number was DT65022










company website

I found the license plate holder on etrailer.com for about $29.99.

I added it for backing the trailer into it's storage space. I have a light pole by my space and with the long bed truck it makes backing it up very tight. I figured I needed the front hitch before I take out the pole. Yes it would also work great for bikes or a storage grate.

One more thing I did have to spray the new bolts around my tow hooks black.

I would recommend the Mod.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I like it as well. Approximately, how long to install and any drilling required to fit the receiver?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I had Mobile Living in Concord, Ca install it. I don't think they had to drill anything. It took them about an hour.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, maybe I have answered my own question by referring to the instructions....drilling is required. In that case, did it take the 40 minutes that Draw-Tite suggests??


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

The folks at Mobile Living are top notch! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Found it online (different model for my 2008 F-350 - Part number is 65049) and it states there is no drilling required for mine.

Ihstructions make this look like a walk in the park to install.
http://www.etrailer.com/instructions.aspx?pn=65049

....makes a guy dream.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

just thought. couldnt you use this for those light duty snow plows too ? I thought i heard of somebody doing that at work. Hey, im liking this hitch idea even more..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> just thought. couldnt you use this for those light duty snow plows too ? I thought i heard of somebody doing that at work. Hey, im liking this hitch idea even more..


With the 1-2" of snow we get per YEAR...I think I'll hold off on that mod.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

That looks great. I just ordered the front hitch for my Silverado but the hitch sits below the front valence.







I really like the look of it on the fords.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> just thought. couldnt you use this for those light duty snow plows too ? I thought i heard of somebody doing that at work. Hey, im liking this hitch idea even more..


With the 1-2" of snow we get per YEAR...I think I'll hold off on that mod.








[/quote]
Ya i would too if that was the case. We get a lot more than a couple inches here. plus when we go up north to the cottage we (I) have to pull out the snowblower and clear the drive. this could really save me some time after a long drive...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> ...when we go up north to the cottage we (I) have to pull out the snowblower and clear the drive. this could really save me some time after a long drive...


Ya gotta send us a picture of that once you've done the mod...

Then MaeJae could edit the picture and put your Outback behind you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ah heck. just for the fun of it ill tow it up there and give it a try....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Ah heck. just for the fun of it ill tow it up there and give it a try....


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Quick question: the tongue weight of the trailer I'm getting should be around 765 - 800#. The hitch that could fit my Excursion is rated 500# vertical. Would it just break (or break the truck)? It WOULD be nice to be able to manuever in a tight space.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there an option for a higher capacity hitch? If not, I probably would use it as long as its just for moving around in to tight spaces. Thats just me and i wouldnt tell you its ok to do that. I would not recommend either pushing your trailer down the freeway backwards or pulling it in reverse using the front hitch.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats going to be pretty hard to push a 30' travel trailer down the highway dont you think? You need to think this through a bit more.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

JLAnderson said:


> Quick question: the tongue weight of the trailer I'm getting should be around 765 - 800#. The hitch that could fit my Excursion is rated 500# vertical. Would it just break (or break the truck)? It WOULD be nice to be able to manuever in a tight space.


You'll be fine.

In my opinion the 500lbs rating is for towing, which means you'll get a LOT more weight on the hitch as you're in motion. I moved my 28RSS with my front hitch and it was fine.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> just thought. couldnt you use this for those light duty snow plows too ? I thought i heard of somebody doing that at work. Hey, im liking this hitch idea even more..


With the 1-2" of snow we get per YEAR...I think I'll hold off on that mod.








[/quote]
Ya i would too if that was the case. We get a lot more than a couple inches here. plus when we go up north to the cottage we (I) have to pull out the snowblower and clear the drive. this could really save me some time after a long drive...








[/quote]
Here you go:
Snowplow

Or, if you don't need to tow the OB at the same time:
rear plow


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quick question: the tongue weight of the trailer I'm getting should be around 765 - 800#. The hitch that could fit my Excursion is rated 500# vertical. Would it just break (or break the truck)? It WOULD be nice to be able to manuever in a tight space.


You'll be fine.

In my opinion the 500lbs rating is for towing, which means you'll get a LOT more weight on the hitch as you're in motion. I moved my 28RSS with my front hitch and it was fine.
[/quote]

I'd agree. Your front axle will also be overloaded, but a few minutes of driveway manuverig shoudl be fine I would think.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great looking mod. I like the plate receiver part when not in use.

Thor


----------

